

How a Tiny Chunk of DNA Can Keep Two Species Apart - digital55
http://www.simonsfoundation.org/quanta/20140805-as-animals-mingle-a-baffling-genetic-barrier/

======
Strilanc
> _Genome analysis suggests that the two species are swapping genes at a
> surprising rate. But each species has genome segments unique to its own
> kind, which seem to persist despite the mixing of the rest of the genome._

If the population was split and bottlenecked and recombined, would you get a
lot of this sort of "either AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA or BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB"
correlated variation? Maybe we're just seeing a point before crossover undoes
that effect? (On the other hand, the researchers would probably have noticed
the lack of genetic variety if all these cases had gone through bottlenecks.)

~~~
a_bonobo
Recombination doesn't happen everywhere with the same probability.

Brassica napus, for example, seems to actively suppress (somehow)
recombination between homeologous chromosomes (chromosomes that came from the
same ancestor chromosome) to make sure that reproduction runs flawlessly:
[http://www.plantcell.org/content/22/7/2265.full](http://www.plantcell.org/content/22/7/2265.full)

In most species recombinations are suppressed around centromeres:
[http://www.plosbiology.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjo...](http://www.plosbiology.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pbio.1000326)

Sometimes there are specialized proteins involved undoing or blocking
crossovers, sometimes it just seems to be a mechanical problem - for example,
you can't have crossovers happening close to other crossovers because the
machinery is so large that a secondary set of chromosomes can't dock for a
distance of few thousand base pairs.

------
mentos
Well "only mate with a bird of a similar color" seems like a hard problem that
is wrapped up in 1.2 billion lines of DNA code/evolution.

The 82 letters of DNA that separate them may just be their color codes?

~~~
keeperofdakeys
Can the bird see their own colour? Are they just attracted to the colour that
their parents are? Are those 82 letters 'keys' designed to make other parts of
DNA form different cells? There are a few too many questions to really answer
fully.

------
heroku
I am confused, I thought everybody had different dna's, or is it not?

